# Fitness Calculator



## Cruentus (Jul 18, 2006)

Thought this might be of value:

http://www.primusweb.com/fitnesspartner/jumpsite/calculat.htm

I found this when I was tweaking my workout plan and looking for some diverse ways to keep the calories a burnin while doing useful things, in regards to training and personal development, as well.

It is a fitness calculator where you can input your body weight and minutes, and it will come up with 222 different activities and the calories they burn. It helps give you a picture as to how fit your really being (or not being).

Anyways, I like it and saved it to my favorites.

Enjoy!

Paul


----------



## Kacey (Jul 19, 2006)

Great tool - thanks for posting the link.


----------



## HKphooey (Jul 19, 2006)

Cool.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## stone_dragone (Jul 19, 2006)

I like that.  Thanks!


----------



## Andrew Green (Jul 19, 2006)

Hmm...

so a 6 hour nap burns as many calories as a moderate 1/2 run....


----------



## Kensai (Jul 19, 2006)

Andrew Green said:
			
		

> Hmm...
> 
> so a 6 hour nap burns as many calories as a moderate 1/2 run....



I *LIKE *your thinking me ol' son. I'm off for a kip. Sincerely.


----------

